# TrailTorch tt1800?



## tomchiles (Jan 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried a TrailTorch tt1800? I haven't heard many things, but the things I have heard are really good!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

tomchiles said:


> Has anyone tried a TrailTorch tt1800? I haven't heard many things, but the things I have heard are really good!


Here ya go pardner. Still working on it but readable now.

TrailTorch TT1800 - 2012 Mtbr Lights Shootout | Mountain Bike Review

fc


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tomchiles said:


> .... I haven't heard many things.....


That's funny, I haven't heard *ANYTHING* about this light. Strange that a light that is a virtual unknown gets reviewed. So be it. Okay It is made to mount on the helmet and can adjust. Great...no bar mount?...not so great....yellow?......Me no likey yellow:...*1800 Lumens!?*....Is this a print error?....who knows....what battery?...ehhh....I'm losing interest. About $400?....Interest completely gone. 

(*Note: If these people can get 900 lumen OTF of a single XM-L and NOT have any thermal issues I'll be a monkey's uncle. )


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> (*Note: If these people can get 900 lumen OTF of a single XM-L and NOT have any thermal issues I'll be a monkey's uncle. )


It can't. Compare to Baja Designs dual XML (one of the best in test) which had far more lux in the mtbr shootout and managed 655 OTF. Street prices are about the same too.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

jeez cat-man-do, you're a regular Statler and Waldorf 

Cross post from the article comments:
"these are made by the friends of a guy I go riding with, so he's been testing them out along with the manager of the local bike shop. They were prototypes, so I can't comment much on the programming of the driver, but they were very bright (easily as bright as my twin XM-L bar lamp) with a very smooth beam pattern. One of the protos had excellent throw and decent spread, the other one was more floody, I guess they were testing optics. They were also using the Go-pro helmet mounts too, before they got their own made, so they definitely work with those. Beautifully made head units though and the battery was very well sealed. It's not an especially beautiful battery, but I would be more concerned about runtimes than aesthetics..

I think the only criticism I can remember is that the lead on the head unit was too short, although it looks like they lengthened it some. I think it would also make an excellent bar light, as it's one hell of a lot of light to have on your helmet!"

I don't have a Baja Double Stryker to compare with, but the TT was as bright as my twin XM-L bar light @3A, which is an awesome light, if I may say so myself and one which I've so far been unable to outrun. Beam pattern was excellent and it didn't give my friends any heat problems when they had it - if the Double Stryker can get by with next to no additional surface area I don't see why this light would have more problems. If anything the buck driver in this light should be more efficient than the linear regulator (2S battery into a 2S light) in the Baja. Plus several owners have complained about the awkward power levels and limited run time on full of the 4 cell Baja battery - for a light this powerful a 6 cell battery should be obligatory. Plus, the GoPro mount compatibility is pretty neat - one of my friends just took his GoPro off and stuck this light on. Not much of a big deal if you don't have any of that stuff, but a plus if you do (esp. if you're into more mechanised off-roading).

That isn't to knock the Baja, it's a lovely light, but it's not perfect either. Not saying the TT is perfect, but a larger capacity battery (3S2P vs. 2S2P) and optics instead of reflectors (I don't like reflector beams) is no reason to knock it either.

As for pricing being high or low, well, that's up to the buyer, right? It's a very good light with a high capacity battery - if that's worth $400 or not isn't for me to say (and coming from a DIYer who hasn't bought an off the shelf light for 8yrs my opinion on that isn't worth much!)


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mattthemuppet said:


> jeez cat-man-do, you're a regular Statler and Waldorf


Well Geez, I can't like everything!  Anyway, I guess I tolerate the lumen claims made by the Chinese because it just goes with the territory. When I start seeing US makers doing this it makes me start coughing up fur balls. Picking hair from between my teeth does not make my day. The "Statler and Waldorf" comment did bring a smile to my face though once I looked it up . 
Hey...if the shoe fits...


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

It's been a "compliment" leveled at me too 

The whole real vs. claimed lumens thing has been covered before, as you know. The main problem being that, however truthful small light companies want to be about their light's output, they know that being truthful will cost them sales as potential customers "stat shop" their lights vs. those of their competitors. Really, all you need to know is that they're 2 XM-L LEDs being driven as hard as they can, same as those in the Double Stryker, the MS880 and any other twin XM-L "2000lm" light. All of them will put out equivalent light, all of them will run for similar amounts of time on the same capacity battery. What will differ is the beam, the features and the reliability/ back up, all of which are arguably more important than whatever no. lumens the manufacturer claims.

I can attest to the beam of the Trailtorch, can't attest to the features so much (played with a preproduction version) or the reliability.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

*Nice work*

Having been through a very similar design process, I can definitely appreciate the difficulty of pulling off something like this as well as the costs involved. They definitely have a little refinement left to do on the case. Looks like that last "fin" on the lid could easily be snapped off with a little pressure in the wrong place. Who knows, maybe this was the proto, and it's already fixed. The "high intensity" led on the power switch is nether here nor there until you mount it on the bars, then I think it's going to be a bit annoying. Kudos on the case design though. Nice to see someone else taking heat dissipation seriously.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

it was a pretty bright STAT LED and it's always on too (I could see it when I was riding behind v. easily). Definitely brighter than the STAT LED I use, they probably need to use a different value resistor.

I think they'd get more sales if they dropped it $50, but, to be honest, there's an awful lot of work in this light (especially the machining on the head), so they may be struggling to make a worthwhile margin as it is. I wish Francois went into a little more detail on the modes and features of the driver, the review was somewhat on the skimpy side. Perhaps if anyone gets in contact with the makers, they could repost the info here?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

surely those fins on the back would be better served running vertically?


----------



## Roadking1962 (Jun 22, 2009)

MTBR measured the Dinotte XML-3 at 1034 lumen and 105 lux. It costs $259.00

The trail torch was measured at 133 lux (no actual lumens listed) for $395.00

The trailtorch is an interesting design but I'm not sold on spending an extra $149.00 for 28 more lux. That extra $149 gives you almost enough to buy 2 XML-3s or an XML-3 and an XML-1 from Dinotte.

Something to think about....


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Roadking1962 said:


> MTBR measured the Dinotte XML-3 at 1034 lumen and 105 lux. It costs $259.00
> 
> The trail torch was measured at 133 lux (no actual lumens listed) for $395.00
> 
> ...


Actually I'm surprised to hear that the TT is 28 lux more than a DiNotte XML-3. I know it doesn't sound like a lot but that may translate to maybe 200 more lumen. Regardless, as Matt alluded to, beam pattern is everything. Since it is sold as a helmet lamp it needs to out throw lamps with similar emitter set-up to command the price they are asking. I've not seen beam shot photos so I can't really comment on whither the price is justified or not.

Matt hit it on the head though. All things considered and assuming it can beat out the competition for "usable throw", it might still be over priced. Like Matt said, If they could drop the price maybe $50 ( * $60 would be better IMO ) the product would draw more attention due to the better value. Now if the product had more versatility such as being compatible with MS/BR batteries ( OTB ) and be available as "light-head only", that would add value and perhaps save the consumer some cash if he already has a good battery.

If someone has beam pics on this light, please give us a link.


----------



## tomchiles (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of the info everyone, it looks like a really nice light!


----------



## iamgoode (Nov 1, 2007)

*why isn't the 2.5 battery life an issue?*

To me I think many of these lights would work, and it's nice that they keep getting brighter and brighter, but what I really need is more life. I bought a Nite Rider MOAB for the battery run life, and low and behold it turned out to be a dud with an unsupportable/proprietary batt.

Maybe I need to see the shootout with the light settings at medium? I it too much to ask for a high performance light that runs for 5-8 hours?

Sean


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

iamgoode said:


> ...Maybe I need to see the shootout with the light settings at medium? I it too much to ask for a high performance light that runs for 5-8 hours?
> 
> Sean


Sean, You make a good point but output on any light system is going to be limited by the current battery technology. This doesn't mean you can't get enough output to ride safely for 6 hours. If you have a high capacity battery ( 5200mAh or more ) you should be able to get that 6 hours by running the lower mode(s).

You might want to check into the newer light systems that offer either a varied mode menu or programmable modes. Having either of those options will allow you to chose or set a mode to a level capable of giving you both decent output and run time to suit your needs. The key word here is, "compromise".


----------



## extremebikeguy (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea where I could find more info on this particular light? Or does anyone have any images they could post of their own. It's turning out to be really hard to find more info/pictures of this particular light. I've found the Candlepower website, their facebook page, and the MTB review and 2012 shootout info, but that's about it... One of the things that draws me to this light is it's gopro mount compatibility, and that it's american made.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I just ordered one, call and talk to John the owner. He gives a one month return deal, nobody has returned one. These are hand made art, I bought mine without the battery and saved some money. I also have many lights to compare it too, so I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## extremebikeguy (Nov 28, 2012)

dgw7000 said:


> I just ordered one, call and talk to John the owner. He gives a one month return deal, nobody has returned one. These are hand made art, I bought mine without the battery and saved some money. I also have many lights to compare it too, so I can't wait to get it!!


Can you snap a couple beam shots when you get it!? The only beam imagery that I can find out there is their youtube video and a shot of "francois"'s backyard. Frankly I'm surprised this light has been out for almost a year now and there's not more info on it out there in internet-land... especially with how impressive of a light as it seems, and with as much as people tout how much they value American made products. I wonder if it's the price that has people hesitating to make the jump?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea, I will see what I can do. I have a Serfas True 1500 light, Gemini Duo, Xeria, MJ-808e clone. The Serfas 1500 is a great deal at 189.00 from price point, but heavy on the helmet.

The price is the reason, the trend now is cheep throw-o-way lights that last a year. I rather spend abit more and have a light I'm proud of. There is a reason this TT is more money, It's hand made in USA with passion and pride. Better parts, better design, better support. On sale now for 320.00 for the kit. I here they are selling quite of few, my gut is telling me this is the light I have been looking for. We'll see!!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Another American made option*

Using the latest Cree XP-G2's, Ledil Regina reflectors, TaskLED LFlex driver. No complaints here. :thumbsup:










Email me if interested in more info.

****


----------



## extremebikeguy (Nov 28, 2012)

scar said:


> Using the latest Cree XP-G2's, Ledil Regina reflectors, TaskLED LFlex driver. No complaints here. :thumbsup: ****


That a pretty sweet custom build. I like that you also went with the gopro mount. To people who don't have a gopro it might not be a big deal, but for those that do... The mounting possibilities are endless and we already have a mount on all of our helmets anyway 
Do you have any sort of Poly-carbonate or Lexan on the front to protect the LED's? if you do, you did an excellent job polishing it! I also like your battery packs, overall very clean and functional looking.

Since I just started relearning LED technology these past couple weeks (A Lot has changed in 5 years!) I'm not familiar with the Cree XP-G2's are the similar to the output of the XML's? or do they tout a cooler run temp and a longer battery life?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

extremebikeguy - Yep, Lexan lens protecting the reflectors. Everything is sealed up real nice, will take anything you feel comfortable enough to ride in.

XP-G2's will not take as much input as XM-L's. The beam pattern from an XP-G2 mated to a Regina reflector gives off some great throw with some real useable sidespill. The XM-L's are real floody. Take a look at all the threads involving the Chinese lights with XM-L's. No one is satisfied with the "throw" aspect of them.

Been building and offering up lights here on MTBR for over 5 years now.

Please send me an email if you would like some more info as I have already stepped over the line and posted up in somebody elses product thread but I wanted you to know there was another option.. I also do an XM-L version but I recommend it for the bar.

****


----------

